

Help: Survey about sharing wisdom - altras
http://survey.edukami.com 

======
altras
Greetings from the little entrepreneurship society of Bulgaria!

We need some help for validating our efforts. With this survey we are testing
if the world is ready to level up its wisdom.

We started writing code like crazy but soon we realised it is not about
writing code - it's about validating your idea. That's why, with little delay,
we started to distribute this survey, hoping that people will be willing to
spend some of their time to complete it.

Thank you in advance!

